# Official MLB Thread



## Kevin001

There doesn't seem to be an official thread just one every year. So here it is .


----------



## Kevin001

I'm hoping the Yankees have a good season this year. Also wondering if Sabathia has anything left in the tank. The guy could reach the hall of fame one day if he lasts a little longer.


----------



## Kevin001

Mets might actually make a run this year. They have the players.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia is playing well, I'm loving it.


----------



## Kevin001

Kershaw bounced back nicely. Should have another great season.


----------



## Karsten

Nobody likes baseball? Damn american culture is dead.


----------



## Kevin001

A few shoutouts....

Keuchel is killing it right now....Rendon had a game for the ages today....Kershaw is showing why he is the best and how about Ryan Zimmerman I mean damn can you say triple crown lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Hard to say this but Sabathia is done with.....I mean the guy hasn't been good in yrs now. I wanted to see him reach 3K though.


----------



## Paul

I like C.C., he's from the same city as my grandparents.

But I'm a Blue Jays and Giants fan, so how many days until 2018 spring training?


----------



## Kevin001

Paul said:


> But I'm a Blue Jays and Giants fan, so how many days until 2018 spring training?


:laugh:


----------



## firewatch93

The Phillies are bad again this year. It doesn't seem like any of the young Pitchers are improving. I look at the Mets young Starting Rotation and compare it to the Phillies and it's just sad to look at.


----------



## PGVan

The baseball world is back to normal with the blow jays in the basement. I wish Manfred would hurry up and get Montreal ready to move the Rays there so I can have my Expos back!


----------



## Kevin001

Kershaw is being Kershaw just amazing to watch his dominance.


----------



## Karsten

How's about Aaron Judge?


----------



## Kevin001

Did that Mets' mascot make a sexual sign or just the middle finger? Crazy.


----------



## Kevin001

*AlBERT PUJOLS 600! *


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> *AlBERT PUJOLS 600! *


Hall of famer for sure.


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> Hall of famer for sure.


Ofc

You a Mets fan? You look and smell like a Mets fan, lmao.


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> Ofc
> 
> You a Mets fan? You look and smell like a Mets fan, lmao.


I'm a Yankees fan.

How the hell do I look like a Mets fan, lmao?


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> I'm a Yankees fan.
> 
> How the hell do I look like a Mets fan, lmao?


Oh ok me too 

Idk you just look like a person who would like the Mets. :laugh:


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> Oh ok me too
> 
> Idk you just look like a person who would like the Mets. :laugh:


This disappoints me severely.


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> This disappoints me severely.


:rub


----------



## Kevin001

Crazy night.....Gennett 4hrs and 10RBI...insane. Scherzer with 14k.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia is turning back the clock....wow so many people thought he was done. Future hall of famer IMO and could be the next pitcher to reach 3000K.


----------



## firewatch93

Man being a Philadelphia sports team fan sucks.

Phillies are garbage, Nobody on the team looks like a Franchise player. Can't build around anybody. Not even an Work Horse Pitcher to build around the pitching staff. Pitchers can't even go 7 innings.

Eagles never won a Superbowl.

Don't get me started with the 76ers.


----------



## Kevin001

Yankees are playing awful since Sabathia went down.


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> Yankees are playing awful since Sabathia went down.


Yeah, our pitching SUCKS this year.


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> Yeah, our pitching SUCKS this year.


Not sure who the Ace is on the staff. Tanaka was supposed to be.


----------



## Kevin001

Kershaw is so good, he is a must watch every time he takes the mound. Rare player....enjoy him now.


----------



## Kevin001

Scherzer is the 2nd best pitcher in baseball right now.....sick.


----------



## Kevin001

Kershaw off to a good start.......like always.....has to be in the MVP race.


----------



## cubsfandave

The Cubs stink this year!


----------



## Kevin001

Judge was fun to watch last night.


----------



## Kevin001

Kershaw might get 25 wins this season....crazy. Harper is killing it but Kershaw is my NL MVP right now.


----------



## Kevin001

My Yankees got some nice pieces yesterday, they should make the playoffs.


----------



## Kevin001

Arenado is killing it right now. Has to be in that MVP race.


----------



## reese444

PuigPuigPuigPuig

LA wins this year, no ****ing contest


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia better have a good outing tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

Another close loss for my Yankees ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Tom Seaver might be the only pitcher in history to have over 300 wins, 3,000 strikeouts, and under 3.00 ERA. Crazy....one of the greatest.

Edit: The Legendary Walter Johnson is the only other player to accomplish that feat. That guy had over 400 wins, over 3,000 strikeouts, and under 2.50 ERA.....insane.


----------



## Kevin001

Would be nice if my Yankees got another starter....Gray would be nice.


----------



## Kevin001

Chris Sale has been unbelievable....wow.


----------



## Kevin001

If Sabathia finishes his career with over 250 wins and over 3,000 K he has to get into the hall of fame. Only pitcher that has accomplished that feat and not in is Clemens and you know what that is about.


----------



## Karsten

Aaron Judge slumping. Gregorius and Gardner pick up the slack.


----------



## Kevin001

Beltre is about to reach 3,000 hits and no one is talking about.....crazy. He is one of the greatest at his position...living legend.


----------



## Kevin001

How bout them Yankees . We might win the division, playing some good ball.


----------



## Kevin001

*Beltre 3000 hits! *


----------



## cubsfandave

Wow, Beltre was always a guy I knew, but always seemed under the radar to me. I just looked at his stats and since 1999 he's basically played 130 + games every year. Wow! But has he mostly done this on crappy teams? Never remember him being in the playoff spotlight, but I could be wrong. I don't watch baseball as much as I did in the 90's and early 2000's.


----------



## Kevin001

Pujols is one of the all time greats but doesn't look like he'll get to 700 homers. 3,000 hits and 2,000 RBIs seem doable though.


----------



## Karsten

Judge needs to wake up from this slump. Went from .330 to .304 in 2 weeks. I can't imagine it being mentally healthy to be struggling for that long - especially as a rookie.


----------



## Kevin001

Yankees got Gray....we have a shot....we have a shot.


----------



## Kevin001

Altuve is hitting .368, the guy is so good and underrated. Trying to get his 3rd batting title. Best hitter in baseball right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Sale got rocked today...wow.


----------



## Kevin001

Top 10 pitchers in baseball IMO...

Kershaw
Scherzer
Sale
Grienke
Bumgarner 
Kluber
deGrom 
Archer
Syndergaard 
Darvish


----------



## Kevin001

Darvish looked good tonight.


----------



## TerminalBlue

World series predictions??? 

I'll go Indians vs. Dodgers.


----------



## Kevin001

TerminalBlue said:


> World series predictions???


I'm a Yankees fan.........Pinstripes vs Dodgers


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia is so washed up while Sale is looking like Randy Johnson out there.


----------



## Kevin001

Verlander is looking good the last couple of starts. The guy seems to still have some "stuff" left. Just 34 too.


----------



## Karsten

WTB a lineup that doesn't strand runners in scoring position night in and night out. 

Also WTB umpires that can properly visualize the strikezone.


----------



## Kevin001

Yankees came back they better not blow this!


----------



## Kevin001

I'd be surprised if we hang on to a playoff spot the way we're playing.


----------



## Kevin001

Altuve and Beltre...what a treat .


----------



## Kevin001

Good win for the Yankees tonight.


----------



## Karsten

Pretty incredible that Judge has been slumping for over a month and is still batting .289 with 36 HRs and 79 RBIs, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Stanton is on fire......must watch at this point.


----------



## Kevin001

Kluber and Scherzer are on the mound tonight....yay.


----------



## Kevin001

Pujols creeping up that home run list. Should pass Thome soon.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia and the Yankees are outdoing Sale and the Red Sox......keep it up!


----------



## anonymid

Kevin001 said:


> Pujols creeping up that home run list. Should pass Thome soon.


Yeah but he's been so bad this year, and he was never a guy that needed to reach any milestones or climb up any career lists to be regarded as an all-time great anyway. None of it adds anything to his legacy at this point. It's crazy to think that he's still got four years left on his contract. People might want to see him get to 3,000 hits and 2,000 RBI but I couldn't blame him if he retired after this season. It sure seems like he's done.


----------



## Kevin001

anonymid said:


> Yeah but he's been so bad this year, and he was never a guy that needed to reach any milestones or climb up any career lists to be regarded as an all-time great anyway. None of it adds anything to his legacy at this point. It's crazy to think that he's still got four years left on his contract. People might want to see him get to 3,000 hits and 2,000 RBI but I couldn't blame him if he retired after this season. It sure seems like he's done.


Its all about the numbers especially in baseball. If he can reach 3000 hits and 2000 rbi he'll be just the 3rd player in mlb history to have 3000, 600, and 2000. The others being A-Rod and Hank. If he reaches 700HRs which I doubt he'll be in that conversation for the greatest ever definitely the best this generation. He's like the clean version of A-Rod. I want to see him pad them numbers plus he's a Christian. Model of excellence.


----------



## anonymid

Kevin001 said:


> Its all about the numbers especially in baseball. If he can reach 3000 hits and 2000 rbi he'll be just the 3rd player in mlb history to have 3000, 600, and 2000. The others being A-Rod and Hank. If he reaches 700HRs which I doubt he'll be in that conversation for the greatest ever definitely the best this generation. He's like the clean version of A-Rod. I want to see him pad them numbers plus he's a Christian. Model of excellence.


Hank Aaron was still a great hitter when he was reaching all those milestones, though. The year he got his 3,000th hit he had a .958 OPS (6th in the league); the year he hit his 600th home run he had 1.079 OPS (led the league); the year he got his 2,000th RBI he had a .904 OPS (5th in the league). Pujols this year has a .654 OPS, which is the fourth _worst_ in the league. His batting average, on-base, and slugging percentages are all near the very bottom of the American League.

I'm not knocking his career, obviously; I just don't think these milestones add anything to his legacy at this point. He could have retired after his last year with the Cardinals, without having reached any of the magic career numbers, and still have been rightly recognized as one of the greatest of all time. I think his career has been more like Griffey's: a brilliant first decade that established him as a legend, but a second half of his career where he was just a shell of what he was.


----------



## Kevin001

anonymid said:


> Hank Aaron was still a great hitter when he was reaching all those milestones, though. The year he got his 3,000th hit he had a .958 OPS (6th in the league); the year he hit his 600th home run he had 1.079 OPS (led the league); the year he got his 2,000th RBI he had a .904 OPS (5th in the league). Pujols this year has a .654 OPS, which is the fourth _worst_ in the league. His batting average, on-base, and slugging percentages are all near the very bottom of the American League.
> 
> I'm not knocking his career, obviously; I just don't think these milestones add anything to his legacy at this point. He could have retired after his last year with the Cardinals, without having reached any of the magic career numbers, and still have been rightly recognized as one of the greatest of all time. I think his career has been more like Griffey's: a brilliant first decade that established him as a legend, but a second half of his career where he was just a shell of what he was.


Pujols could still get around 90 RBI this season, not bad. I just want to see how high his numbers get .


----------



## Kevin001

Beltre is still killing it at his age. The guy can hit. One of the greatest if not the greatest third basemen ever.


----------



## Kevin001

Sanchez is on fire as of late....lovin it.


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> Sanchez is on fire as of late....lovin it.


Yeah. It's really fun to watch. 493ft home run the other night!


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> Yeah. It's really fun to watch. 493ft home run the other night!


Garcia is so trash...ugh. Good thing we can stick to a 4 man rotation come playoff time.


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> Garcia is so trash...ugh. Good thing we can stick to a 4 man rotation come playoff time.


Sinker ball pitchers always startle me. Even Tanaka has me worried at times. If you make ONE mistake, the ball usually winds up in the stands, lol. Much more leeway if you can throw hard.


----------



## Kevin001

Chapman needs to be off the team or takes some time off, he's just out of it and he's costing us games.


----------



## Kevin001

Stanton now at 50 HR......impressive. He can get 60+


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> Stanton now at 50 HR......impressive. He can get 60+


He's a beast.


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> He's a beast.


Yep the next home run legend. Just hope he's clean.


----------



## Kevin001

How about Chris Sale. Fastest ever to 1500 K wow. Nasty stuff. Hate to say this but looks like the Sox and Indians are a little better than my Yankees we're so inconsistent.


----------



## Kevin001

If the Yankees end up missing the playoffs I will be pissed. If we lose in the wild card game I'll be mad too lol.


----------



## Karsten

Looking atrocious. There's no energy - no life. Aaron Judge hype has died off, Gary Sanchez could only carry us for so long after that. Not sure if we can really make a run deep into the playoffs this year unless things change drastically.


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> Looking atrocious. There's no energy - no life. Aaron Judge hype has died off, Gary Sanchez could only carry us for so long after that. Not sure if we can really make a run deep into the playoffs this year unless things change drastically.


Just get us past the opening wild card game and I'll be happy.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia had a nice outing .

Omg! Astros just got Verlander.....wow!


----------



## Kevin001

Pujols is really racking them RBIs as of late. Finishing the season strong.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if Kershaw is still eligible for the Cy Young.....if so book it.


----------



## Karsten

Another mediocre Yankees season. 

We were such a good team '09 - '12.

With NFL just around the corner, the Jets don't look too promising, either.


----------



## anonymid

Kevin001 said:


> Sabathia had a nice outing .
> 
> Omg! Astros just got Verlander.....wow!


CC's going to have a plausible Hall of Fame argument when it's all said and done, I think. After a run of three bad years, he's now working on two straight years with an ERA under 4.00. Another decent year or two will get him to 250 wins and 3,000 strikeouts. (As you know, I'm not a milestones guy, but those will help him with certain voters). That, plus a Cy Young award, several other Cy Young caliber seasons, and 60 Wins Above Replacement, and he looks like someone who will get a lot of consideration, especially in an era where there probably aren't going to be any 300 game winners.

Verlander probably has more work left to do than CC, but his peak years were so dominant, that maybe 200 wins and 3,000 innings pitched will represent enough longevity to make him look like a plausible candidate.


----------



## Kevin001

anonymid said:


> CC's going to have a plausible Hall of Fame argument when it's all said and done, I think. After a run of three bad years, he's now working on two straight years with an ERA under 4.00. Another decent year or two will get him to 250 wins and 3,000 strikeouts. (As you know, I'm not a milestones guy, but those will help him with certain voters). That, plus a Cy Young award, several other Cy Young caliber seasons, and 60 Wins Above Replacement, and he looks like someone who will get a lot of consideration, especially in an era where there probably aren't going to be any 300 game winners.
> 
> Verlander probably has more work left to do than CC, but his peak years were so dominant, that maybe 200 wins and 3,000 innings pitched will represent enough longevity to make him look like a plausible candidate.


Yeah I root for CC every start (fav player since 09) like get at least 6k get a win lol. I pray he plays 2 more years because he can get to 250 + wins and 3000+ K which would make him a real candidate not 1st ballot but eventually. I hope he gets there.

Verlander can get 3000 K and over 200 wins. That MVP looks nice and ERA is lower than Sabatha's. Plus his dominance was more impressive.


----------



## Kevin001

Luis Severino is the future. The kid has some stuff, I'm excited .


----------



## Kevin001

Just get us in the playoffs and we'll have a chance. We have the talent.


----------



## Kevin001

Another blown save.......I wanna scream!


----------



## Kevin001

Just some thinking.....

Sabathia will finish this year with career numbers of at least 235 wins and at least 2845 K

I'm thinking/praying he plays 2 more seasons with some team if not my Yankees. If he can average at least 10 wins and a 100 k a season which is very doable he'll have career numbers of 255 wins and around 3045 K which I think would make him a hall of famer (eventually).


----------



## Kevin001

The Indians are on fire looking like the team to beat.


----------



## Kevin001

Kluber is the man....has to be the favorite for Cy Young in the AL.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia better have a good outing.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia got pulled? Wth he was in line for the win and was under 100 pitches. I hope it wasn't an injury.


----------



## Kevin001

Kluber looks like he is the clear choice for AL Cy Young.


----------



## Kevin001

22 in a row....wow!


----------



## Kevin001

Nice outing by Sabathia hopefully he can get 2 more starts before the playoffs.


----------



## Karsten

Sevvy vs Colon today. On paper, it looks like another win. Lets hope the Sox lose.


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> Sevvy vs Colon today. On paper, it looks like another win. Lets hope the Sox lose.


Going to be a wild card team book it. Sad I know. We'll play the Indians after we beat the Twins most likely and we'll have to be sharp af to beat them.


----------



## Kevin001

Judge is getting hot at the right time. We ready for the playoffs!


----------



## Cam1

It's hard to feel good about Boston even though they've been in first place for such a long time now. Their offense is so on and off and will have to show up against teams with great starting pitching in Houston (and if they win that series Cleveland). Sale has clearly worn out as the season has gone on but I still expect him to pitch well in the playoffs. After that it's Pomeranz who can only go like 5 innings before he's at 110 pitches and Porcello who gives up like 5 home runs a game. David Price is now a 30m a year middle relief pitcher who sucks in the playoffs... Will be interesting to see how things go down, but I expect they will be out in 4 against Houston. Sale will win the first game then they will lose three in a row.


----------



## Kevin001

Verlander is turning back the clock...finishing the season strong wow.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia missing his next/last start is ridiculous.


----------



## TerminalBlue

The Yankees are the dark horse this year. Betances and Chapman plus an all around pretty good lineup. I don't like their starting pitching outside of Severino but you can look to the Indians last year to see what a team can do with only one good starter. 

I still think the Indians should be the favorite to get to the world series but I could see the Yankees wining that series if they get past the Twins. I would rather match up with the Astros or Red Sox.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia did get the start even though most people said he was going to get replaced. Glad he did picked up 6k with a win .


----------



## Kevin001

If the Yankees lose tonight it would be a failed season for us.


----------



## Kevin001

How bout them Yankees!!!!!!! Lets go, sh*t just got real.....Indians better be ready.


----------



## Karsten

They looked really good tonight.


----------



## Karsten

Let's clobber Kluber, the Indians, and all their bandwagon fans.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Then beat Boston


----------



## Karsten

Yankees vs Rockies, LETS GO!


----------



## Cam1

I feel dirty saying this but I'm glad the Yankees won. Cleveland and NY should be a good series, much better than watching the Twins get swept away. I like the direction the Twins are headed in but they aren't really a playoff team yet.


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh to lose a close game that we should of won hurts.


----------



## Kevin001

How bout them Yankees  Should be up 2-1 though ugh


----------



## Kevin001

Astros and Red Sox are going for it bringing their Ace's out of the pen......lets go! Getting good.


----------



## Kevin001

Game 5 lets go. Yankees can pull off the upset.


----------



## TerminalBlue

Kevin001 said:


> Game 5 lets go. Yankees can pull off the upset.


Rematch of CC vs Kluber from game 2.

I hope Kluber is healthy but I think he could be injured. The last time he had anything close to that bad of a start was back in May and then he was out the next month. If I were to be totally unbiased... I would lean Yankees winning this game because its just not normal for Kluber to be that bad. We should know by the end of the 1st inning which way this game is going to go.


----------



## Kevin001

TerminalBlue said:


> Rematch of CC vs Kluber from game 2.
> 
> I hope Kluber is healthy but I think he could be injured. The last time he had anything close to that bad of a start was back in May and then he was out the next month. If I were to be totally unbiased... I would lean Yankees winning this game because its just not normal for Kluber to be that bad. We should know by the end of the 1st inning which way this game is going to go.


One game...yeah Cleveland is the betting odds fave but Yankees have the momentum.


----------



## Karsten

Yankees up by three in the 9th. Can they do this!?


----------



## TerminalBlue

Congratulations to all the Yankees fans here. That sucked so bad watching that happen to Kluber... I figured he was injured or something was up. Too bad. 

Anyway, I think Yankees are going to the world series. As I said before, they are so underrated. They are built for the playoffs. If Betances starts pitching well then they will win this thing. 

Good luck and enjoy this run Kevin001, Karsten, anyone else.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thank you my boy, yeah the Astros have one ace Verlander....Keuchel is shaky. We have a good chance at beating them...should be a good one.


----------



## Kevin001

Still can't believe we pulled it off last night . Gregorious had been unbelievable for us and that bullpen is the best in the majors. If Judge can get hot we got a shot to win it all.


----------



## PGVan

Curse of the Expos is alive and well. The Nationals will not win a postseason series until there is Expos baseball back in Montréal.


----------



## Kevin001

Scherzer blew it.


----------



## Cam1

Every team I wanted to win in each series has lost. My only hope that remains are the Astros, and I don't really care for them but I hate the other three.


----------



## Cam1

So glad John Farell is gone, he was a complete joke as a manager and seemed like a really ****ty person/robot. Now if only they can get rid of that self entitled princess David Price, but that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Kevin001

Tough loss tonight.....ugh.


----------



## PGVan

I'm totally pulling for a Cubs repeat. As a neutral, the headline "Cubs repeat" is even more unbelievable than the Cubs just winning one World Series was last year. Fate maybe on their side with Seager out for LA. 

And Verlander... well done today no matter how this game ends.


----------



## Kevin001

Another tough loss ugh


----------



## Kevin001

Yankees better bring it tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia looking good.


----------



## Kevin001

Sonny Gray better perform well. Might be his last start for us if he chokes :bah.


----------



## Karsten

What a comeback! The Yankees have all the momentum right now. If we can win tomorrow, we are in a great spot to go to the World Series.


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> What a comeback! The Yankees have all the momentum right now. If we can win tomorrow, we are in a great spot to go to the World Series.


:yes


----------



## PGVan

Karsten said:


> What a comeback! The Yankees have all the momentum right now. If we can win tomorrow, we are in a great spot to go to the World Series.


Gotta get through Keuchel and Verlander yet and Verlander will be in Houston. All irrelevant though, I can't see either the Astros or Yankees putting a dent in the Dodgers. They might sweep the post-season at this rate.


----------



## Kevin001

PGVan said:


> Gotta get through Keuchel and Verlander yet and Verlander will be in Houston. All irrelevant though, I can't see either the Astros or Yankees putting a dent in the Dodgers. They might sweep the post-season at this rate.


Dodgers not winning the world series book it.


----------



## Karsten

TBH, I was never really expecting the Yanks to get this far anyway, nor did anyone else, really. The Indians were supposed to beat us in 4 games, I'm sure the Astros were HUGE favorites entering the series, and especially after their 2-0 start.


----------



## PGVan

Kevin001 said:


> Dodgers not winning the world series book it.


I was thinking the same until tonight. Up 2-0 after home games is good but just holding serve. They went into Wrigley and destroyed the Cubs and their spirit. LA's bullpen has allowed 2 hits in this series and they were both in tonight's 9th inning before Jansen came in. I don't think tomorrow will be a close game. That'll be a demon exercised for this Dodgers era, then they'll have Seager back for the World Series. It's their turn.


----------



## Kevin001

PGVan said:


> I was thinking the same until tonight. Up 2-0 after home games is good but just holding serve. They went into Wrigley and destroyed the Cubs and their spirit. LA's bullpen has allowed 2 hits in this series and they were both in tonight's 9th inning before Jansen came in. I don't think tomorrow will be a close game. That'll be a demon exercised for this Dodgers era, then they'll have Seager back for the World Series. It's their turn.


Meh they haven't played anyone yet. I don't think their bullpen is all that is not like the Yankees.


----------



## PGVan

Kevin001 said:


> Meh they haven't played anyone yet. I don't think their bullpen is all that is not like the Yankees.


They smoked Arizona and are doing a job on the Cubs... to do it without losing yet (as it's 3-1 Cubs in the 7th right now) is damn impressive. LA's middle relief isn't mind blowing, but Kershaw, Hill and Darvish sure are, as is Jansen who can give you a 5-6 out save if needed. I just don't see them getting beat.

Something that has become a pet peeve of mine, and this is coming from a guy who will support sports officials more often than not... When did it become an MLB rule that a strike is about where the catcher catches the ball instead of where it crosses the plate? Arrieta just struck out Taylor to end the inning, but it was called ball 3 simply because Contreras was set up inside and the ball crossed the outside half of the plate. Arrieta then threw ball 4 and Maddon had to go to his bullpen with 2 runners on and Bellinger due up, when Arrieta should have been going to the 8th inning. Lucky for the Cubs, Bellinger flew out, but now Maddon is likely using Davis for a 6-out save all because that one strike that was called a ball, and I'm not talking about painting the corner. It was clearly across a fat section of the plate.

A STRIKE IS WHEN THE BALL GETS A PIECE OF THE PLATE! WHEN DID THIS CHANGE?


----------



## PGVan

Joe Maddon was my hero the other night and he's my hero again tonight. How the hell does an umpire at least 90 feet away see or hear a foul tip that didn't happen when the guy behind the plate was right all along? Embarrassing to sports officials everywhere.


----------



## PGVan

Guts from the Cubs. Everything against them and Davis is a beast... but those 40+ pitches might make him useless tomorrow night if they get to needing a save. Glad there's a game to watch tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Yankees have everything you need to win it all....we ready!


----------



## PGVan

Kevin001 said:


> Yankees have everything you need to win it all....we ready!


Still something to prove with their 1-3 record away from Yankee Stadium so far. Capable? Yup, but both teams have held serve so far. Houston will be happy to get home and will draw energy behind Verlander and their own crowd. I smell Game 7.


----------



## Karsten

I don't think the Astros have faced adversity like this all season. They've been in first place almost the entire year, breezed through the division series, and got off to a 2-0 start against the Yanks in the ALCS. You can see the frustration, the despair in their eyes as they watch the series slip out of their grasp. I would be shocked, regardless of the fact that I'm a Yankees fan, if the Astros were able to win.


----------



## Kevin001

PGVan said:


> Still something to prove with their 1-3 record away from Yankee Stadium so far. Capable? Yup, but both teams have held serve so far. Houston will be happy to get home and will draw energy behind Verlander and their own crowd. I smell Game 7.


Yankees have dominated them...they barely won those first 2 games. 2-1 both games. They can't hit us.


----------



## PGVan

Kevin001 said:


> Yankees have dominated them...they barely won those first 2 games. 2-1 both games. They can't hit us.


Barely winning is still winning. 2-1 or 10-1 makes no difference, it still put Houston up 2-0. Great pitching can make up for a lack of offence. If the Yankees can beat Verlander, full marks to them. The hardest game in a series to win is always the clinching game. Look at the Dodgers last night. Kershaw should get them to the World Series tonight, but teams with no tomorrow are always dangerous.


----------



## Kevin001

PGVan said:


> Barely winning is still winning. 2-1 or 10-1 makes no difference, it still put Houston up 2-0. Great pitching can make up for a lack of offence. If the Yankees can beat Verlander, full marks to them. The hardest game in a series to win is always the clinching game. Look at the Dodgers last night. Kershaw should get them to the World Series tonight, but teams with no tomorrow are always dangerous.


Haha Astros are doing nothing against us.....we own them.


----------



## Karsten

Verlander hangs a meatball on 3-0 and Sanchez half swings a ground ball to shortstop. Haha.


----------



## PGVan

Houston woke uuuuuuuppppppp. 

Game 7!


----------



## Karsten

What a postseason so far. I couldn't have asked for anything better, TBH.

ALDS comeback, down 0-2 to start the ALCS and we live to see game 7!

As fun as the 2009 run was, it wasn't as exciting breezing through it all - this one feels earned.


----------



## Kevin001

One game...lets do this! Sabathia we trust.


----------



## PGVan

Quiet in here tonight! >


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh....still proud of them.


----------



## Kevin001

Kershaw is like watching Brady play......pay attention because you won't see another player like him.


----------



## PGVan

Holy s***! Well done Astros. Any other team would have folded when the Dodgers tied it up in the bottom of the 10th with the winning run at 2nd. I still think the Dodgers will take the series (Kershaw the deciding factor a-la Bumgarner), but here's hoping for 5 more games of this!


----------



## Kevin001

Huge win.....anybody's series. But Keuchel and Verlander again in game 4 and 5 in Houston would be scary for the Dodgers.


----------



## Kevin001

Houston is in complete control now.


----------



## PGVan

Houston was never in complete control. Neither was LA after game one, like so many were saying then. So far, it's an awesome shot-for-shot series. We'll see how well Houston's batting coaching is having to face Kershaw again tomorrow. Same will be for LA facing Verlander in Game 6. Hoping for 7 games.


----------



## PGVan

2 pitches into the 2nd inning and this is going to be a long night for the Astros. Keuchel is off, Kershaw is on. Astros need a miracle already.


----------



## PGVan

Playoff baseball: Making fools of us all since the beginning of time! Holy s*** Yuli!


----------



## Kevin001

Kershaw got rocked again.


----------



## PGVan

I wouldn't say he got rocked. It's just another reason to never look away... just like Altuve gave us reason 76,845 to never change the channel on a playoff ball game! Walks are killers tonight.

Astros had their backs against the wall after the first inning and while it took them until the 4th, they hit back!


----------



## Kevin001

He got rocked lol ain't clutch.....reminds me of Peyton Manning. Must win for the Astros though.


----------



## PGVan

Not clutch? You praised him after Game 1. Kershaw is the best pitcher in the game and nobody should argue that. This is just playoff baseball at its finest. Two Cy Young winners both had a bad inning. I do agree that this is the Astros' best chance... win tonight with Verlander out there to win the World Series rather than force Game 7.


----------



## Kevin001

He hasn't won anything.....not good in the postseason like Peyton Manning....in the regular season the best ever maybe.


----------



## PGVan

You need a team to win championships. If that's your standard for being considered one of the best however, comparing Kershaw to Brady and P. Manning, who have won five and two Super Bowls respectively, doesn't exactly fit.


----------



## Kevin001

Peyton Manning got lucky on the last one....has a horrible playoff record. I didn't compare him to Brady just that he's a future legend like him .


----------



## PGVan

Peyton still gets credit for it because he had a team. Individuals never win championships... If we want to talk about what is and isn't clutch... What Springer just did trying to be the hero, was the opposite of clutch.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Lol


----------



## PGVan

Springer... I will repeat about playoff baseball making fools of us all. Made up for that brainfart!


----------



## Kevin001

Boom.....wow!


----------



## PGVan

I actually feel bad for Morrow. He's appeared in all 4 games. Astros seen everything he has by now and he's clearly out of gas. Still remains to be seen what Houston's late relief can do. They might need this 3-run cushion and then some yet.


----------



## Kevin001

True...this ain't over.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow what a game......so evenly matched.


----------



## PGVan

This series is a heavyweight tilt. Nothing to predict for Game 6 no matter how tonight ends.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow.............one strike away.....If Astros lose and they'll be kicking themselves for a century.


----------



## PGVan

I'm going from holy s*** to holy f***. Hats off to both teams.


----------



## PGVan

So Justin Verlander has a chance to win a World Series. That last second decision (literally) to waive his no trade clause will not be regretted.


----------



## Kevin001

PGVan said:


> So Justin Verlander has a chance to win a World Series. That last second decision (literally) to waive his no trade clause will not be regretted.


Him winning game 6 will look real good on his resume......boarderline hall of famer. Needs more wins and K's but this post season will help definitely.


----------



## PGVan

Verlander is rolling. Gonna take some kind of digging deep for LA to win this game.


----------



## Vladimere

I was never a great baseball fan but I used to watch the Tigers now and then. I went to see them once when I was a kid. Nearly caught a pop fly. Had it in my hand but it spun out. Then some guy in the row ahead of us caught it... and dropped it 5 minutes later. LOL

How are the Tigers doing anyway?


----------



## PGVan

Well done Dodgers digging deep. That 4th win of a best of seven is always the hardest.


----------



## Kevin001

Dodgers should pull it off tomorrow.


----------



## PGVan

Agreed. Tonight was Houston's best opportunity, and with that said, 20/20 hindsight also says they really needed to win all 3 at home. Even if Darvish isn't on, they got Wood, Kershaw and literally everyone but Hill available out of the pen. Astros are 2-8 on the road. It's the Dodgers' time. Of course, with how this post-season has gone, we could be wrong, but I think we're finally at a predictable result.


----------



## Karsten

What a Series.


----------



## Kevin001

Dodgers don't win tonight it will be an epic fail...they have everything ready for tonight.


----------



## PGVan

Instinct tells me it's Dodgers opening a can of whoop-a**. Houston has to get to Darvish early to have any hope at all because I don't see any less than 5-6 runs for LA.


----------



## PGVan

Jesus I thought the Astros could get to him early but didn't see that coming. For entertainment value, I hope LA holds up my offensive expectation of them.


----------



## PGVan

Well done Astros. Getting to Darvish early won this game in the first two innings, and of course a huge credit to their starting rotation, who took over their bullpen (ok Devinski pitched too). LA had a power outage at the plate, but gotta credit McCullers, Peacock and especially Morton for coming up huge. 

I feel bad for Kershaw. He shut down the Astros when it was on its way to being a rout. He showed up.


----------



## Kevin001

Epic fail for the Dodgers


----------



## Kevin001

This looks good on Verlander's resume. Houston has a big 3...Springer, Altuve, and Correa.


----------



## Kevin001

Kershaw should get the Cy Young over Scherzer.


----------



## Kevin001

They are really dragging these awards out huh.


----------



## Kevin001

Scherzer over Kershaw makes me want to scream....Kershaw had a better record (more wins) and lower ERA....Scherzer had more K and more innings but so what.


----------



## Karsten




----------



## anonymid

Kevin001 said:


> Scherzer over Kershaw makes me want to scream....Kershaw had a better record (more wins) and lower ERA....Scherzer had more K and more innings but so what.


Only the second time ever a pitcher has led his league in both wins and ERA and not won the Cy Young. It's just really hard to win the Cy Young with less than 200 innings, unless you have an ERA under 2 (like Kershaw did a couple years ago). I'm not shocked that Scherzer won, but I am surprised that the vote was so lopsided (27 to 3 in first-place votes). I thought it would be very close.


----------



## Kevin001

anonymid said:


> Only the second time ever a pitcher has led his league in both wins and ERA and not won the Cy Young. It's just really hard to win the Cy Young with less than 200 innings, unless you have an ERA under 2 (like Kershaw did a couple years ago). I'm not shocked that Scherzer won, but I am surprised that the vote was so lopsided (27 to 3 in first-place votes). I thought it would be very close.


Meh 175 innings is good enough considering he won 18! Scherzer has 3 of them now and still not hall of fame worthy....dude is in his 30s and has less than 150 wins and still has a ways to 3000k.


----------



## anonymid

Kevin001 said:


> Meh 175 innings is good enough considering he won 18! Scherzer has 3 of them now and still not hall of fame worthy....dude is in his 30s and has less than 150 wins and still has a ways to 3000k.


A guy with three Cy Young awards will be very tough to turn away from the Hall of Fame, even if he doesn't come close to 300 wins or 3,000 K or any other major milestones. And he'll probably get to the K milestone anyway unless his career has a very sudden collapse. He and Kershaw have both pitched 10 seasons now, so they're eligible, and Kershaw could retire right now and be a no-brainer Hall of Famer. Scherzer is getting closer and closer to the point where you can say that about him as well. One or two more great seasons and I think you can say his peak is great enough to get him in.


----------



## anonymid

Johan Santana finished with career numbers very similar to what Scherzer has right now, and Johan I'm guessing probably won't make the Hall. (Should have had three Cy Youngs himself, though; he deserved to win it over Colon in '05.) So Scherzer does still have some work to do. He just has to hope his career doesn't suddenly get derailed by injuries like Johan's did. His current five year run of excellence is pretty similar to what Santana did from '04 to '08.


----------



## Kevin001

anonymid said:


> A guy with three Cy Young awards will be very tough to turn away from the Hall of Fame, even if he doesn't come close to 300 wins or 3,000 K or any other major milestones. And he'll probably get to the K milestone anyway unless his career has a very sudden collapse. He and Kershaw have both pitched 10 seasons now, so they're eligible, and Kershaw could retire right now and be a no-brainer Hall of Famer. Scherzer is getting closer and closer to the point where you can say that about him as well. One or two more great seasons and I think you can say his peak is great enough to get him in.


I think he might get the 3000k and maybe a little over 200 wins but look at Roy Halladay his decline was so sudden so you never know. He will be borderline hall of famer at best. No shot at 250 wins. Kershaw has a chance at 4000K and should be around 250wins plus that ERA is legendary. Scherzer ERA is average tbh.


----------



## Kevin001

Stanton and Judge on the same team? We winning that world series next year book it.


----------



## PGVan

I see Jeter still loyal to the Yankees. Time to sell the Stanton jersey in my collection. Don't want it anymore.


----------



## Kevin001

PGVan said:


> I see Jeter still loyal to the Yankees. Time to sell the Stanton jersey in my collection. Don't want it anymore.


:grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia coming back yes! Just one year sucks but hey I'll take it.


----------



## Kevin001

My Yankees are looking awful right now.


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> My Yankees are looking awful right now.


Yes they are. Losing a series to Baltimore and then 14 - 1 last night. Yikes.

On the bright side, Aaron Judge looks like he's starting to heat up.

We've still got 150 games to go.


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> Yes they are. Losing a series to Baltimore and then 14 - 1 last night. Yikes.
> 
> On the bright side, Aaron Judge looks like he's starting to heat up.
> 
> We've still got 150 games to go.


Meh hope so I'll just focus on basketball for now lol


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> Meh hope so I'll just focus on basketball for now lol


C'mon, your stomach's gotta be stronger than that, bro.


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> C'mon, your stomach's gotta be stronger than that, bro.


:um


----------



## Karsten

@Kevin001 did you see the craziness yesterday?


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> @Kevin001 did you see the craziness yesterday?


Yep yep lol


----------



## Kevin001

Pujols getting closer.


----------



## Kevin001

Can we give a shot out to Didi gregorius?! Insanely hot right now.


----------



## Karsten

Didi, didi, didi, didi!


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia is still my favorite player....going on 10yrs now. He better finish his career strong and get into the hall!


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia could be just the 15th pitcher in history with 250+ wins and 3000+ k. Thats hall of famer stuff.


----------



## Kevin001

Add the Cy young and world series ring and the list gets even smaller. He would be only the 7th pitcher ever with 3000+ k, 250+ wins, 1+ cy young, and 1+ world series ring......insane.


----------



## Karsten

Giles punches himself in the face after giving up a game-winning 440 ft homerun to Sanchez, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia better shine tonight. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kevin001

Scherzer 15K today......might be best pitcher in baseball....top 3 definitely.


----------



## Karsten

All these comeback wins. Starting to feel like we have some magic in our lineup.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow Paxton!


----------



## Kevin001

Hoping Sabathia has another good game...He should get a lot of run support the way we've been playing.


----------



## Kevin001

Scherzer and Sale had good games.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so in awe of Scherzer. Guy has 3 Cy youngs.....maybe 4 this year which would put him in that almost lock hall of fame status. He will break 3000k in a few years and he's thrown 2 no hitters. Amazing resume......best pitcher in the game.


----------



## Kevin001

Top 5 pitchers in the game...

~Scherzer
~Kershaw
~Sale
~Kluber 
~Verlander


----------



## Kevin001

Verlander is turning back the clock wow. Sabathia is a borderline starter now sigh.


----------



## Kevin001

Verlander killed us once again.


----------



## Kevin001

Scherzer is having a season of seasons......unbelievable.


----------



## Kevin001

Severino is so special, glad he is a Yankee!


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia did well, proud lol. Scherzer is having a MVP season, 2nd immaculate inning with 13k and his 10th win...wow.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia needs to get it together, he should be the next member of the exclusive 3000k club. Only 16 pitchers ever have accomplished that.


----------



## Kevin001

There are 6 pitchers that I see getting into the 3,000k club eventually. Sabathia next year, Verlander in 2-3 yrs, Scherzer and Felix 3yrs, Kershaw in 4yrs, and Sale in 6yrs.

Grienke has a shot as well but not sure how much he has left.


----------



## Kevin001

Its hard watching Sabathia pitch these days ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

It would be epic to see Sabathia get 3000k this season long shot but never know. Hope he doesn't retire this year and plays one more. Yankees can give him one more one year deal. He's good enough for one more year as a starting pitcher.


----------



## Kevin001

I think we just need one more good starting pitcher and we'd win it all. On a side note Chris Sale is just filthy.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia came through tonight....yes!


----------



## Kevin001

Seriously there needs to be a countdown for Sabathia.....he's only 88K away from 3,000! Only 16 pitchers ever have reached that mark.


----------



## Kevin001

83K away for Sabathia. Can't wait to get Tanaka back.


----------



## Kevin001

Blake Snell not making the all star team is the biggest snub I've seen! The guy is pitching lights out and probably 2nd to Severino in AL Cy Young race. Leads the AL in ERA and 2nd in Wins.....insane. 12-4, 2.09ERA, 132K! 

He better somehow get on the team :bah


----------



## Kevin001

Hope CC can give us another good game today.


----------



## Kevin001

Can Bauer get some love? The guy is having a breakout season. Should be in the Cy Young race. Top 5 in ERA and K in the AL.


----------



## Kevin001

Chris Sale is on fire, right in the stacked Cy Young race. The guy is unreal.


----------



## Kevin001

Grienke is having a solid season, 3-4 more years like this and he's a HOF player.


----------



## Kevin001

Sale dominated again....leads the AL in strikeouts and ERA now. #1 Cy young candidate in my eyes.


----------



## Kevin001

Top 10 pitchers in the game....

1) Scherzer
2) Kershaw
3) Sale
4) Verlander
5) Kluber
6) DeGrom
7) Severino
8) Bumgarner
9) Greinke
10) Lester


----------



## Kevin001

Bauer dominated yesterday, breakout season. Him and Cole will forever be rivals to me. Same team at UCLA....Cole went #1 in draft Bauer #3. Cole has had a better career slightly so far but Bauer has been slightly better this year. I would rather Cole personally but Bauer is on the rise.


----------



## Kevin001

Scherzer seems back on track and on pace to win his 4th Cy Young....crazy.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia ugh looking so bad out there.


----------



## Kevin001

Verlander dominated tonight...wow.


----------



## Kevin001

Yankees are struggling so bad ugh


----------



## cmed

Why did I have to be raised by Mets fans? I want to be adopted.


----------



## cmed

I'm not sure who's worse, the Wilpons or James Dolan.


----------



## Kevin001

Beltre is still playing solid.....1st ballot hall of famer?


----------



## Kevin001

I hope Sabathia has a good outing today.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice outing Sabathia. Feel bad for Scherzer should of been win 16.


----------



## Kevin001

Scherzer will be the 1st pitcher to have 250+K in 5 straight seasons if I'm not mistaken. His 6yr stretch is historic.....4 Cy Youngs?


----------



## Kevin001

DeGrom is still 2nd behind Scherzer for Cy Young but he's having an amazing season. Still some time left you never know.


----------



## Kevin001

So many Aces on the mound today


----------



## Kevin001

Scherzer, DeGrom, Nola....in that order right now for Cy Young soooo close. Looks like Scherzer vs Nola again next Tuesday and Degrom vs Hamels and that great lineup the Cubs have....should be epic.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia is 40K away from 3,000K! It could happen this season.....6 more starts around 7K a start.....just maybe.


----------



## Kevin001

Scherzer, Nola, and deGrom all pitch tonight lets see who separates themselves in the close Cy Young race.


----------



## Kevin001

Degrom probably took over the Cy Young race but still close.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia, deGrom, Scherzer, Bumgarner, and Hamels all pitch today


----------



## Kevin001

Severino needs to finish strong this month...should be our starter for the wild card game.


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> Severino needs to finish strong this month...should be our starter for the wild card game.


He's looked terrible at worst and mediocre at best for over a month now. Almost doubled his ERA


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> He's looked terrible at worst and mediocre at best for over a month now. Almost doubled his ERA


Ikr still is a top 10 pitcher to me and grateful we have an Ace that is 24 and for cheap. His Ks are solid and might reach 20 wins this season. He'll get it together.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Can't wait to see the Yankees lose the wild-card game to Oakland.


----------



## Kevin001

the cheat said:


> Can't wait to see the Yankees lose the wild-card game to Oakland.


:bah


----------



## Kevin001

So many Aces on the mound tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

Blake Snell has a case for the Cy Young.


----------



## Kevin001

I think Scherzer will win the Cy Young if he finishes with 20+ wins, ERA under 2.50 and 300+ strikeouts. That would be insane numbers.


----------



## Kevin001

Verlander is having one of his best seasons. 1st ballot hall of fame? Its close.


----------



## Kevin001

deGrom didn't help his case with the loss last night.....still really close race....Nola and Scherzer have to finish strong as well.


----------



## Kevin001

Snell has a no hitter through 6....sorry Chris Sale but this guy is the front runner for AL Cy Young.....has nasty stuff. Kid came out of nowhere.


----------



## Kevin001

Sale vs Snell in the AL and Scherzer vs deGrom in the NL......Verlander and Nola are out sorry.


----------



## Kevin001

If Sale is on a pitch count the rest of the regular season he won't win the Cy Young. Its Snell's to lose at this point. Verlander would have to pitch lights out his last 3 starts and Snell would have to slip...not likely. 

Degrom is slightly leading the NL especially after Scherzer's horrible game. But race not over. Tough game against Boston tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia is so done....I pray he has one more year left though and maybe be the 4th starter in the rotation if we make it pass the Wild card game.


----------



## Karsten

I pray Severino gets his **** together and Tanaka performs like he did last post season, otherwise we're cooked.


----------



## Kevin001

Another loss.....Yankees are just falling off the hinges.


----------



## Kevin001

Snell is your AL Cy Young winner......Sale would need to pitch lights out and Snell would have to slip to have a shot but with the whole pitch count thing I don't see it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Hopefully the Red Sox don't get swept. It'd be nice to see them having a party in the Yankees visiting clubhouse, clinching their 3rd straight AL East title.

Still think they are 2nd best in the AL behind Houston, and while I think Boston is better than Cleveland, that will be a tough series too, if it came to that.


----------



## Kevin001

Snell and deGrom looks like the Cy Young winners. Snell leads the majors in wins 2nd in ERA and has won 8 staight! deGrom leads the Majors in ERA and has 259K, the guy doesn't get rocked. He is money every start.


----------



## Kevin001

Scherzer has had a Cy Young season sucks that he might not win. 18 wins 2.53 ERA and 300K....amazing numbers.


----------



## Kevin001

Everyone is so close in the NL standings...will be good to see who finishes where.


----------



## Kevin001

deGrom shined.....locked up the Cy Young unless Scherzer throws a no hitter or something on Sunday(if he starts the last game of the season).


----------



## Kevin001

Yelich trying to get the triple crown has a game left to get it or maybe 2 with the tiebreaker game....amazing season. Snell locked up the Cy Young to me.


----------



## cmed

David Wright is definitely an all-time great Met and I'm glad to see him get a good sendoff. It's a shame that his career was stifled by injuries and he never got to win a championship. 2006 should've been the year. 2015 was fun but it kind of felt like a fluke.


----------



## Kevin001

Would be cool to see Yelich get a triple crown but not likely. But hey the batting title and NL MVP is cool and maybe 1st place in the standings. 

Side note....Verlander is a 1st ballot hall of famer book it. 5th K title in his career....resume is stacked and team has a great chance of repeating.


----------



## Kevin001

Just think the cubs were one game away from getting that #1 seed and now look......wow! Season over!


----------



## Kevin001

Lets go Yankees!


----------



## Kevin001

Happ screwed us :bah


----------



## Kevin001

We're beating the Sox...book it!


----------



## Karsten

The Price is wrong, *****!


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Here’s to you, New York, Newwwww Yorkkkkkk :banana that’s two celebrations for the Sox in Yankee Stadium this year!!

Of course, there’s no reason to think anyone is beating Houston this year. Maybe not even next year either.


----------



## Kevin001

Sad day....lets go Houston!


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> Here's to you, New York, Newwwww Yorkkkkkk :banana that's two celebrations for the Sox in Yankee Stadium this year!!
> 
> Of course, there's no reason to think anyone is beating Houston this year. Maybe not even next year either.


Houston got really lucky drafting those guys. Not only really talented but have the intangible "playoff clutch" gene too.

Haven't really seen that from Mookie or any of the Red Sox current stars yet, but i'm hoping it shows up this series. When Springer, Altuve, or Bregman is up to bat in a key situation, there's almost no doubt they will come through with a big hit.

Just really hope that asshat David Price doesn't blow their chances.


----------



## cmed

Let's go Brewers I guess. Boston and LA sports fans are spoiled as it is and Houston won last year. Can't remember the last time anyone won anything in Milwaukee.

EDIT: Also, rooting for Curtis Granderson to get a ring. He showed up big for the Mets in their '15 postseason run.


----------



## Kevin001

Verlander did enough....2 wins already this post season, looking similar to last year.


----------



## Cam1

Red Sox best players stiff and don't do anything at the plate while Springer and Bregman continue to be clutch. Better change tonight for the Sox with 0-9 Price pitching, going to need a lot of runs.


----------



## Kevin001

Kershaw was nice......huge loss for Astros though.


----------



## Kevin001

Red Sox just too good.


----------



## Kevin001

Got no sleep.....I watched till the 15th inning.


----------



## Kevin001

Congrats Red Sox I guess :bah


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Kevin001 said:


> Congrats Red Sox I guess :bah


Boston is really good at winning at the start of each century, between '03 and '18. All 9 of their World Series championships have come in those years lol

Gotta believe the Astros and Red Sox will be back here in a little less than 12 months, battling in the 2019 ALCS. I guess anything can happen, but assuming average health, it's Houston, Boston, and then a fairly big drop off to the next tier.


----------



## Kevin001

the cheat said:


> Boston is really good at winning at the start of each century, between '03 and '18. All 9 of their World Series championships have come in those years lol
> 
> Gotta believe the Astros and Red Sox will be back here in a little less than 12 months, battling in the 2019 ALCS. I guess anything can happen, but assuming average health, it's Houston, Boston, and then a fairly big drop off to the next tier.


Meh just hoping the Yankees stay in the hunt.


----------



## cmed

The Dodgers are on track to be the Buffalo Bills of baseball. They seem to be the only competent team in the NL at the moment, so I don't see why they wouldn't get back to the World Series, but now the AL is stacked with the Sox, Yankees and Astros. I could easily see them making it back and losing again for the next couple of years.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Yep lol

Sabathia gets to end his career as a Yankee...yes! I see him as our 5th starter this year. He isn't great anymore but can still give you a solid outing every now and then. 3000K and 250 wins is on the horizon.


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Yep lol
> 
> Sabathia gets to end his career as a Yankee...yes! I see him as our 5th starter this year. He isn't great anymore but can still give you a solid outing every now and then. 3000K and 250 wins is on the horizon.


Good for him. I hope he goes out with a bang. Really love seeing his passion out there.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ yep


----------



## Kevin001

Yankees got another ace in Paxton . Nice rotation so far another ace and world series here we come.


----------



## Kevin001

So proud of Rivera and Mussina for making the Hall.


----------



## Kevin001

Machado got paid! Good for him....300 million is 2nd only to Stanton 325. Harper more maybe? We'll see.


----------



## Musicfan

I didn't get what the deal was with Manny kicking the first baseman last year. Kind of ruined his reputation for the season.


----------



## Kevin001

Title or bust for us this year.


----------



## cmed

Phillies get Bryce Harper and now they're talking about getting Mike Trout...


----------



## millenniumman75

It'll be interesting to see what happens with the Big Red Machine this year.


----------



## Kevin001

DeGrom off to a great start.


----------



## cmed

Good to see deGrom finally get some run support. I think this team is capable of a wild card run if they can stay healthy. I like what Brodie has done so far, considering he works for meddling cheapskates. Gotta work with what you have.


----------



## Kevin001

DeGrom looking like the best pitcher in baseball.....so many "aces" are struggling.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia closing in on 3,000K....good career.


----------



## Paul

Can we press the reset button on the season as soon as Vlad Jr. gets called up? The Blue Jays weren't ready, no fair everybody starting without us. ('Course we'll still end up in 4th place, but it'll be less embarrassing when there's at least one real hitter in the lineup.)


----------



## cmed

Degrom, Syndergaard and Familia are all going through a rough stretch right now and the Mets are still pulling off wins despite that. Very good sign.


----------



## Karsten

Why did they deem it inappropriate to say "Disabled List"?

Also, the Yankees looking pretty awful at the moment. Losing a good chunk of your lineup and your number 1 starter really hurts. Lets hope the Red Sox keep up their slow pace as well. I think the Rays are more easily caught up to than the Red Sox if they're playing well.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice outing for Sabathia hoping he gets to pitch more now though. Let the guy pitch till 100 at least. Guy hasn't given up a run yet. 3000K next game maybe.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia could reach 3000K tonight.....rare club.


----------



## Kevin001

Got to wait till next game I guess for CC. Verlander is pitching well.....the guy is probably the 2nd best pitcher this era besides Kershaw.


----------



## Kevin001

Congrats CC! Future hall of famer......might take a min though.


----------



## Kevin001

Blake Snell shined, CC got win 248 and Scherzer is still a strikeout machine even though he's not winning.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed up to see that NO Hitter! Wow short list when it comes to pitchers who has thrown multiple no hitters. Congrats Fiers!


----------



## Kevin001

Congrats Pujols for joining the 2,000 RBI club.......one of only 3 players with 3000 hits, 600 hrs, and 2000 RBIs (Aaron and A-Rod). One of the greatest of all time.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope Sabathia can go through this season injury free at least.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia, Scherzer, and DeGrom pitch tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

Jeter is going to the Hall next year I would be shocked if gets less than 97% vote. Top 3 greatest short stops with Wagner and Ripken Jr.


----------



## Kevin001

Verlander looking like the best pitcher in baseball.....1st ballot hall of famer for sure.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia back on IL here we go....again. But his numbers are 249-154 3.70 3,020.......solid numbers but still think Mussina had slightly better career and took him 6yrs to get in. If CC can finish around 255-155 3.68 3,100 I think he gets in around 5yrs.....but regardless I think it takes him awhile before going into the Hall. 5-10 yrs


----------



## Kevin001

Who is better A-Rod or Pujols.....Pujols is the better pure hitter but overall I give slight edge to Alex. Both are top 10 all time for sure though steroids aside. 600/3000/2000 club enough said. If Pujols can play a couple more seasons might get the nod.


----------



## Kevin001

Scherzer and Kershaw better dominate today.


----------



## Kevin001

Scherzer is my 2nd favorite player, the guy is a workhorse and fierce competitor. One of the best pitchers of the last decade with Verlander and Kershaw.


----------



## Kevin001

Ryu is having an incredible season...1.35 ERA is insane.


----------



## farfegnugen

Are you into fantasy baseball or just like to follow the game? My hometown team has been awful for so long, but I was going to try to go to a game here soon. I used to be a better fan but things get busy and you lose track when they don't compete that well.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Fan .


----------



## Kevin001

Sale looks to be back .


----------



## Kevin001

Scherzer and Greinke shined.....Sabathia is so done sadly.


----------



## Kevin001

Why doesn't Tom Seaver get mentioned as one of the greatest? He is top 10 maybe top 5 pitcher all time. The guy had over 300 wins over 3500k and ERA under 3!


----------



## Kevin001

25 wins for 20 seasons or 280k for over 20 seasons? 500 wins and 5600k close to Young and Ryan's records. 511 wins vs 5714K. I would say the wins are harder.....we see a pitcher or 2 get 280k or more almost yearly but its rare seeing pitchers reach 25 wins been almost 30yrs!


----------



## Kevin001

This is the worse season of Sabathia"s life. Just win #250 please. 250+ wins and 3000+K is hall of fame stuff. Would be only the 14th pitcher to reach that milestone. The ERA is one of the highest ever for hall of fame pitchers but hey the wins and K are very good. I say 5-10 yrs before he gets in the hall.


----------



## Dan the man

I still have my doubts on the Twins in the AL. Impressive so far yes but they can't historically beat the Yankees ever when it counts.


----------



## Kevin001

Ryu has a 1.26 era with a 9-1 record.....guy has been the best in baseball this season, insane.


----------



## Kevin001

Kershaw, Verlander, and Scherzer have been the best pitchers in the 2010s. In that order as well.....Kershaw has fallen off a little still top 10 pitcher all time IMO check the ERA and resume, Verlander and Scherzer are still dominating......Verlander is an all time great and future 1st ballot hall of famer. Scherzer is a little behind him.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope Sabathia can get win 250 today idk though pitching against Snell.


----------



## Kevin001

CC Sabathia 14th pitcher with 250 wins and 3000K! Future hall of famer.


----------



## Kevin001

Scherzer is my 2nd favorite player in the game to Sabathia. If Yankees can pull off a trade for him do it! We would be the favorites to win it all and Scherzer is a top 3 pitcher in the game. Scherzer with our bullpen and bats is crazy to think about.


----------



## cmed

k ready for tebow now pls


----------



## Kevin001

Good outing for CC.....tied Gibson in wins and climbing up the K list. Hope he stays healthy the rest of the season and finishes strong....a lot to ask I know.


----------



## Kevin001

Scherzer dominated and is back to old Max. All star and Cy Young candidate. 2.52 era with 156 K looks good to me....bullpen should be better now as well.


----------



## cmed




----------



## Kevin001

Yankees are going to have a field day in London can't wait .


----------



## Kevin001

Good game so far .


----------



## Kevin001

Scherzer is having an amazing year....serious candidate for Cy Young award so far. 8-5, 2.43, 170K....insane numbers and probably one more start for going to the all star game. Dude could finish the season with era around 2.43 16 wins and like 330 K!


----------



## Kevin001

Montas not making the all star team is crazy....Stroman made it with 9 losses and higher era. 

Kershaw over Hamels is crazy......Hamels has more K and better era.

Edit: Forgot Montas was suspended. Hamels is hurt so meh.


----------



## Kevin001

300 wins is harder to achieve than 3000K for sure. Verlander is the only pitcher with a shot at it and even then its a long shot. He needs to age really well for a shot.


----------



## Kevin001

Scherzer is insane.....#2 in Cy Young race has to be.


----------



## cmed

This is a good team, just need to straighten out the bullpen.


----------



## Kevin001

Kershaw, Verlander, Scherzer, and Sabathia are future hall of famers.....Greinke is close. 2 more years and he'll be a lock. Should be around 225 wins around 3000k and era under 3.4 seems good enough for me...through in a cy young and the consistently and hall of fame here we come.


----------



## Kevin001

So why did Bieber get MVP over Chapman? Chapman struck out the side as well but fewer pitches and got the save.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia needs to finish his career strong....255 wins and 3118K would be nice.....hope he is in that 4 man playoff rotation as well. Another championship would look good on the resume.


----------



## Kevin001

Kershaw has never had a season with an ERA 3.00+, except his rookie season....insane.


----------



## Kevin001

CC is cooked hoping and praying he can give it everything he has to help us win a world series though. As of now I'm not sure he'd make the 4 man rotation. German, Tanaka, Paxton, Severino?


----------



## Karsten

Game of the year last night? That was a rollercoaster of absurdity.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Meh it was ok 

Verlander is having a great year, guy looks like he can go another 4 years at least. Chance at 3000K this year.


----------



## Kevin001

Yankees need to pitch better, losing it a little bit. Can't let Boston win this series.


----------



## Kevin001

Not looking good for us, Red Sox are red hot right now.


----------



## cmed

Mets pick up Stroman and some cash for a couple of prospects. Good deal, but we need relievers, position players, a new manager, new GM, new owners, and possibly an exorcist. It's a start though.


----------



## Kevin001

Ryu looking like a lock for the CY Young as long as his ERA stays low. Scherzer is out of it pretty much missing so much time and Strasburg ERA is over 3 right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Astros getting Greinke was huge! Still think Dodgers slightly better though.


----------



## Kevin001

Astros starters might be slightly better but I think Jensen is the better closer, Dodgers the hungrier team to me.


----------



## Kevin001

Ryu is having an historic season with era of 1.53 getting on the DL hurts and might open door for Strasburg but if he finishes around 1.50 era it will be legendary lowest since Gooden I think.


----------



## Kevin001

Verlander might be the last pitcher with a chance at 300 wins.....he'll need 5 more seasons probably but the way he's pitching its possible.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm Yankees fan but the Dodgers and Astros are so good right now.


----------



## cmed

Seeing the Mets above .500 in August is something I could get used to. This upcoming stretch against Washington and Atlanta will be telling.


----------



## Kevin001

Ryu is running away with the Cy in the NL, 1.45 era with a 12-2 record is insane. Verlander and Cole are neck and neck right now in the AL both can make runs at the triple crown.


----------



## Kevin001

If Verlander wins the triple crown this year I'm putting him over Kershaw as the best pitcher this generation. The guy's resume would be top 5 all time worthy. Plus he has a chance to reach 3000K this year. He has at least 4 years left in him.


----------



## Kevin001

Braves actually have a pretty good team.


----------



## Kevin001

Kershaw dominated tonight if it wasn't for Ryu he would be in line for his 4th Cy Young.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia is having his worse season, not sure he makes the playoff rotation right now. He needs to finish strong. Future hall of famer but it'll take a while for sure. Yelich and Bellinger are really battling it out for NL MVP, and Devers is red hot making a run at Trout for AL MVP.


----------



## Kevin001

Kershaw might not be as good as he once was but still doing really well....13-2 this year.


----------



## Kevin001

Verlander pitched well but no run support.


----------



## Kevin001

Cole is right there with Verlander for the CY, guy has been so good.


----------



## Kevin001

Yankees will be there at the end.....Astros starters do scare me though.


----------



## Kevin001

Verlander will be next in the 250 game winner and 3000K club.....15th pitcher to do so. I've give him 2 more years to reach the wins. Probably have 3500K at that point :stu.


----------



## Kevin001

My top 10 pitchers....

1 Verlander 
2 Scherzer (8 straight 200K seasons, thats insane)
3 Degrom
4 Sale
5 Kershaw
6 Greinke
7 Cole
8 Strasburg
9 Buehler
10 Ryu


----------



## Kevin001

Ryu might be out of my top 10....looking so average right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Really hope this isn't the end for Sabathia.


----------



## Kevin001

Yeah I'll replace Ryu with Bumgarner in my top 10.


----------



## Kevin001

Verlander is the best pitcher in baseball....3rd no hitter...insane. Will reach 3,000K this month and has a shot at the triple crown too.....things could get insane this last month. Top 10 pitcher of all time? Its debatable.


----------



## Kevin001

Kershaw is still the best pitcher since Randy though, lets see how Verlander finishes this season.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabathia is back hopefully he can last the rest of the season.


----------



## Kevin001

Verlander is still my AL Cy winner but if Cole has another 14+K game tonight things would be interesting.


----------



## Kevin001

Its a close race between Verlander and Cole....only a couple weeks left. Verlander still ahead for me just barely though.


----------



## Kevin001

Lets see what Verlander does tonight....closing in on 3000K.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope Scherzer can squeeze out 2 more starts.....has good chance at 250K for the 6th straight season would tie record with the legend Randy Johnson (97-02).....crazy.


----------



## Kevin001

Gerrit Cole is sick.....probably cy young favorite now.


----------



## Kevin001

Greinke pitched a gem. The Astros are too good. 3 legit aces. 3 of the top 10 pitchers in the game.


----------



## Musicfan

One of the TV commentators said the Dodgers won't win the world series if they keep Kenley Jansen as closer. Not sure how I feel... he's been great at times but getting up there in age and Dodgers fans are saying we need Joe Kelly as closer instead.


----------



## Kevin001

Congrats Verlander....300K for the season and 3000K for career!


----------



## Kevin001

Verlander or Cole flip a coin.....Verlander deserves it but Cole might win it barely. Cole was nasty down the stretch. Idk its razor thin either way.


----------



## Paul

Musicfan69 said:


> One of the TV commentators said the Dodgers won't win the world series if they keep Kenley Jansen as closer. Not sure how I feel... he's been great at times but getting up there in age and Dodgers fans are saying we need Joe Kelly as closer instead.


Either of those choices sounds great to me as someone who wants the Dodgers to lose. But instead of a couple of the highest ERAs/WHIPs in your bullpen, why not choose the lowest and make Russ Martin the closer? He already has 4 flawless games finished.


----------



## Musicfan

Paul said:


> Either of those choices sounds great to me as someone who wants the Dodgers to lose. But instead of a couple of the highest ERAs/WHIPs in your bullpen, why not choose the lowest and make Russ Martin the closer? He already has 4 flawless games finished.


Russell Martin is a fabulous player, while I think he makes a great catcher I wouldn't have a problem seeing him pitch more often. I don't know about a shift to a permanent closer. Catcher Will Smith has been great so Russell could make it work I guess. Since age is an important factor in sports I wonder though if he could manage the position change.


----------



## Kevin001

CC being left off is wrong, the guy has gave so much for the city.


----------



## Kevin001

Verlander is climbing up the post season pitching ranks. Currently 3rd all time in wins and strikeouts.


----------



## Kevin001

Cole is filthy. 15K? Insane.


----------



## Paul

Best press conference ever: https://www.mlb.com/news/zack-greinke-brief-alds-press-conference


----------



## Kevin001

Paul said:


> Best press conference ever: https://www.mlb.com/news/zack-greinke-brief-alds-press-conference


Kinda cool to have a elite athlete with social anxiety. Remember he almost quit baseball altogether in 2006 because of his mental issues. Can you imagine his hall of fame speech though.


----------



## Paul

Kevin001 said:


> Can you imagine his hall of fame speech though.


They should allow him to hire an impersonator to dress up and deliver the speech he writes.


----------



## Kevin001

Yankees with the sweep!!!!!


----------



## Musicfan

A grand slam in the 10th inning ended the Dodgers run. I am stunned.


----------



## Kevin001

Epic fail for the dodgers. Kershaw will forever be hunted. Most disappointed season ever.


----------



## Kevin001

We've got some savages in the box!


----------



## Kevin001

Yankees better win this.


----------



## Musicfan

I'd like to see the Astros go all the way.


----------



## Kevin001

Strasburg is filthy, nice to see him living up to his potential.


----------



## Kevin001

Astros are just too good, Verlander should close out my Yankees tonight.


----------



## Musicfan

Altuve did it!


----------



## Kevin001

Wow


----------



## cmed

I know I'm supposed to hate the Nationals because they're a division rival, but I don't. They're a really likeable team and I'm excited for them. They're too well-run of an organization to not have some postseason success by now, so I'm glad they're finally getting a taste of it. And I love the potential story line of winning a championship post-Bryce Harper. 

They kind of remind me of the 2015 Mets when they came out of nowhere after the all-star break and tore the NL a new one. Let's hope they fare better in the World Series.


----------



## Dan the man

I understand fans busting guys chops is part of the game but shame on these Yankee fans

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/astros-zack-greinke-social-anxiety-depression-alcs-report


----------



## Musicfan

Dan the man said:


> I understand fans busting guys chops is part of the game but shame on these Yankee fans
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/sports/astros-zack-greinke-social-anxiety-depression-alcs-report


That was awful. Good they ejected the guy, should be worth a ban in my opinion.


----------



## Kevin001

Huge win for the Nats


----------



## Kevin001

Didn't see this coming...congrats for the Nats been so good.


----------



## Dan the man

Kevin001 said:


> Didn't see this coming...congrats for the Nats been so good.


I guess there not missing Bryce Haprer lol


----------



## Kevin001

Astros are in complete control of this series.


----------



## Kevin001

Strasburg came up big and Rendon is going to get paid this off season.


----------



## Kevin001

Scherzer has his chance to stamp his 1st ballot hall of fame status tonight.


----------



## Musicfan

Todays the day!


----------



## cmed

Spent the entire day getting tomorrow's workload done so I can stay up late and watch this game. I just hope it's a good game and not a blowout regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Dan the man

Very interesting. Greinke is starting for the Astros.

I'm not sure how much his SA is still an issue for him but I mean can you just imagine? Can't think of too many bigger stages than that where everyone's watching you. Then again maybe he feels in the zone when he plays and blocks everything else out. He could experience it more talking to the media.


----------



## Musicfan

Congrats to the Nats. Was an entertaining World Series.


----------



## PGVan

As an Expos fan, the end of this game was painful to watch. Another twist of the dagger first inserted by Jeff Loria in 2002, then fully driven in by MLB in 2004. All due respect to the Nationals players. However, for me, they are a different team despite the technicality of being the same franchise. This year has been one of much resentment towards the Nationals, as they actually wore Expos retro uniforms, and their run in the post-season has been difficult with all the media attention the history as the Expos has gotten. 

As for the game itself, analytics must die. Zack Greinke was throwing the gem of his life. ONE not-so-good pitch and walking Soto means he has to come out?? I felt it as soon as Hinch walked out of the dugout that the game would turn. Would Greinke have given up the homerun to Kendrick? Sure it's possible, but I wouldn't bet on it. If Tom Kelly would have tried to pull Jack Morris in Game 7 in 1991, Morris would have punted his a*s right back to the dugout!


----------



## cmed

Solid game but that's a shame for Greinke. He pitched a hell of a game and looked like the most poised player out there.


----------



## Kevin001

Congrats Nats...well deserved.


----------



## Kevin001

We have to sign Cole at all cost.


----------



## cmed

The Mets are about to be sold to a billionaire who would be the richest owner in baseball if the deal goes through. This is the best news you could possibly hear as a Mets fan. This organization is in dire need of owners who are competent, who will delegate management operations to experienced professionals rather than trying to do it themselves, and who aren't broke from investing their money in a Ponzi scheme. This is the most optimistic I've felt as a Mets fan in probably all my life.


----------



## Kevin001

Yankees got Cole!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin001

Top 10 pitchers list:

1) Verlander
2) Scherzer
3) Degrom 
4) Sale
5) Cole
6) Strasburg
7) Kershaw
8 ) Grienke
9) Buehler
10) Bumgarner


----------



## Musicfan

Bumgarner as a Dodger? I don't see that working out. :no

"Go get it out of the ocean" :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001

The person that didn't vote for Jeter needs to be called out. Jeter was baseball, the guy was the standard. Legend. Also Schilling should be in, confident next year he'll get in but still should of been in.


----------



## Kevin001

I love my Yankees but man the Dodgers are so good now. Should be an epic world series if both teams live up to the hype.


----------



## Musicfan

Gonna miss Joc Pederson and Alex Verdugo. But it looks like the Mookie Betts deal isn't happening.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Kansas City Royals fan. Im sure we will suck this year as well. Oh well at least we are Super Bowl Champs!


----------



## Kevin001

Watching old footage of Randy Johnson 20K game.....dude was/is a legend.


----------



## Kevin001

Cole vs Scherzer today, my two favorite players can't wait!


----------



## Kevin001

Verlander had a nice outing, Astros will be tough to beat again.


----------



## AllGlad

not sure how I feel about the artifical fan noise... but we will see


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope baseball doesn't get canceled.


----------



## Kevin001

Kinda surprised the league hasn't shut down yet, especially after more games postponed today.


----------



## Kevin001

Gerrit Cole has been as good as advertised for us .


----------



## cmed

The Mets were so broke that they couldn't afford to keep their homegrown talent, but now they have the richest owner in baseball. I couldn't be happier. I hope he cleans house. The culture around this organization needs a complete overhaul. You know it's bad when the best managers in the game don't want to work for you.

I'm really optimistic about this.


----------



## Kevin001

Bieber won the MLB triple crown!


----------



## Kevin001

Lets go Yankees!


----------



## Kevin001

Yankees looking sharp.


----------

